# How to light a AMNPTS?



## tom 178 (Jul 24, 2014)

I just got a AMNPTS , some pellets and a Maverick 732 from A-MAZE-N Products. They got here real quick. I am going to season the tube tonight. I read that to light it you should use a torch. I do not have a torch :( Do you really need a torch or is there another method for lighting it? If you do need a torch anybody know what works well so I can go get one?

I want to go get a Boston Butt to smke friday also and give these new things a try.

Tom


----------



## talan64 (Jul 24, 2014)

I have the a-maze-n dust smoker, and original I had gotten the little butane torch to light it. However, that died when I refilled the butane. So, I got a hand held propane torch, which works splendidly.  I'm sure such a torch would work for the pellet smoker version also.













torch.jpg



__ talan64
__ Jul 24, 2014


----------



## handymanstan (Jul 24, 2014)

When smoking with charcoal I have just filled the tube with pellets 4/5 full then add a white hot piece of coal to the top of the tube. Let sit a few minutes then put in smoker. 

Stan


----------



## tom 178 (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks! I see a cheap one at Lowe's that looks close to the one you pictured. I'll go get it after work. I have an electric smoker so hot coals are not something I have around alot.


----------



## cali-q (Jul 24, 2014)

I am not sure of the price at Lowes, but you can get a cheap one at Harbor Freight for $15.99 if you have one in the area

http://www.harborfreight.com/electric-start-propane-torch-91061.html

I use mine to light AMNPS and it works well.


----------



## welshrarebit (Jul 24, 2014)

That's 





Talan64 said:


> I have the a-maze-n dust smoker, and original I had gotten the little butane torch to light it. However, that died when I refilled the butane. So, I got a hand held propane torch, which works splendidly.  I'm sure such a torch would work for the pellet smoker version also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I use.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 24, 2014)

I like to use the "Fat Boy".

It holds more gas, and doesn't fall over as easy as the tall skinny one.

Both kinds are "Bernzomatic" torches.








4 Photos

[h3]BERNZOMATIC "DISPOSABLE" PROPANE FUEL CYLINDER - 17.4 OZ/497 G (1.08 LBS.) - NEW[/h3]


----------



## tom 178 (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks guys! I got the one pictured above at Lowe's for ~$15.00 it works ok. The AMNPTS works great I am on my second load of pellets in the little six incher. First load smoked great for two hours, second load has gone for an hour and I'll let it go for another.


----------



## rlk438 (Jul 25, 2014)

To speed up the lighting you can use a hair dryer on low air to fan the fire. I can have min ready in around a minute. Also I got their bigger one also. So for long smokes I can use it and get six hours or use the small one for shorter smokes.


----------

